# Best 27" Flat screen T.V. for the buck?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm looking to buy a 27" T.V. for my Mother since her 12 year old 27" Citizen T.V. just died.
Anyone have any good recomendations for a Flat screen T.V. around $300. or less?

There must have been a huge sale this past weekend because a lot of the nice
ones in my price range are sold out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dave, look at what Future Shop has to offer. They are moving into only plasma, DLP and LCD TV's, and in the next month or two, up until Christmas, you shall see the old CRT-type TV's gone from Future Shop.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

If you have a Costco membership (or know somebody who does), they've always got some decent prices and an unbeatable return policy.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Buy Toshiba, never look back. Better than Sony and others.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

There is a 27" flat screen Samsung for 299.- Costco had it, but I have also seen it elsewhere; however not at Future Shop. The Samsung had all the inputsand outputs you ever want including S-VHS and component video.
If you're willing to spend a bit more, both the 27" flat screen Toshiba and Panasonic have been on sale at 349.-


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Toshiba gets my vote too. Great quality for the price.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

my old old girl friend of many moons ago got a samsung tv and i tuned my nose up at it when she told me the brand over the phone but I must say when I sat down and watched it I was quite impressed.

nice TV for a lower price.

sony boney

hitachi smatchi

jvc abc

Shoe


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

For some consumer products, I turn to http://www.consumersearch.com/www/electronics/televisions/index.html
Sony
Toshiba


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Toshiba all the way. I’ve just finished two weeks of looking for a DLP to replace my 61” Toshiba CRT. Tosibha once again came out the winner.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Toshiba gets my vote in the lower end ( I was very satisified with my original Toshiba HDTV and it puts up with teh kids abuse now ) tho I went Samsung at the high end since the TV in question won any number of awards and fit my viewing space best.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I know your budget is $300 but for $900 bestbuy has a 27inch widescreen lcd tv which you can wallmount. (2" deep)

Just think of all those hours she was in labour with you!!!!

hahaha


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Toshiba gets my vote in the lower end ( I was very satisified with my original Toshiba HDTV and it puts up with teh kids abuse now ) tho I went Samsung at the high end since the TV in question won any number of awards and fit my viewing space best.


Lower end??? I just did the comparison on the higher end DLP’s and Panasonic Samsung and Toshiba all came out in the top ecehlon.

The past Samsungs with the HD3 chip where actually pretty substandard in comparison. 

I have quite a few associates that have purchased the Samsung and had noisy color wheel problems. Apparently this is a well known problem that is quite common Samsung has recognized that this is pretty major fault tand have started replacing them out of warranty. Geez guys it’s a frigging wheel that rotates it’s hardly rocket science.  

Thusley my vote went to Toshiba plus their Talen technolgy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Andy do you actually read posts or just knee jerk react on a skim?

*We're talking about low end TVs here 27" = LOW END* and I praised my existing Toshiba HD . Remedial reading in order maybe


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Size does not always =low end to me . Take a look at the Tau or the Sony PVM series these are not low end sets..... Remedial understanding


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> est 27" Flat screen T.V. for the buck?
> I'm looking to buy a 27" T.V. for my Mother since her 12 year old 27" Citizen T.V. just died.
> Anyone have any good recomendations for a Flat screen T.V. around $300. or less?


 
NOT high end.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well...How about that eh?
I just got back from getting a 27" Flat screen Citizen from "Loblaws" for $299.
Just delivered to her house with my sister and her car.
(Model # JCTV2709)

The thing was frigg'n heavy!!!, But it did the trick...M'eh Mom's estactic and dancin' on air.

Thanks for the suggestions.
(Always nice to know that I can come here to ask for advice)

Essentially the same T.V. sold by "The Source", But sold at Loblaws for a bit less.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey Dave, the main thing is that your Mom is happy. Pay no attention to the high end low end debate. My bet is that it will last her many years and at the end of the day, that is all that counts!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

draz said:


> I know your budget is $300 but for $900 bestbuy has a 27inch widescreen lcd tv which you can wallmount. (2" deep)
> 
> Just think of all those hours she was in labour with you!!!!
> 
> hahaha


I know...I know...I know...
I wanted to buy the Viewsonic 27" for $899. from Costco,
But I would get so jealous of her having an LCD T.V. with a P.C. Video input,
While poor me would still have just a simple analog LCD.

Costco link:
http://www.costco.ca/en-CA/Browse/Product.aspx?whse=&topnav=&prodid=10286326

Man...If only I was rich.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Essentially the same T.V. sold by "The Source", But sold at Loblaws for a bit less.


Loblaws here in Montreal also had the 27" flat screen Toshiba and a JVC. All typically $50.- less than the 'street price' at the electronic shops.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Why is it that the smallest DLP these days seems to be 42"? I would love to get a DLP, in that I feel they are better than plasma or LCD TV's, but the DLP's are far too large for my family room.


----------

